# Water-resistant Projector Box



## TomInSeattle (Nov 19, 2018)

Because I live in Seattle and Halloween weather is unpredictable at best and rainy at worst, I need to build a box for housing a projector that services outdoor F/X. Before I invest time designing a box box, I was curious whether anyone here has done this and, if so, what was your approach?

Best,
Tom


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi,
If you search I am sure that there are plenty of tutorials etc.. The one that is on my "to do " list is from Matt Champneys. He can also send you a fully built one as well.
https://www.digitalpressworks.com/box-build-tutorial/


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Honestly, if security isn't a concern, what I did for my Christmas projection lighting was take a cheap plastic box from Walmart, flip it upside down and mount the projector in the lid. I cut a little hole for the power cord to go through, sealed it with a grommet, cut a "window" in the plastic for a plexiglass sheet for the projection to show through and siliconed it in place. It works great and you can paint the box any color you want to blend in. So far haven't had any noticeable distortion through the plexiglass, but YMMV.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

While this doesn't speak directly to waterproofing the projector, some folks have posted how they hid their projectors in tombstones. If you're doing a graveyard scene the creation of essentially a waterproof tombstone is a great idea. That is if you're projecting forward as opposed to rear screen projection which is an entirely different can of worms.

Regretably one of the best posts on this at this site no longer has the pictures showing off what they did. A few posts exist online out on Pinterest, but not a really good picture of the finished product. Below is a shot of the gravestone being put together.









Another similar version that at least shows how they tried to weatherproof it can be found here at the forum https://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/136869-tombstone-hiding-projector.html 

We're going to be using projections next year down here in Oregon, so we understand your frustration. We've done a couple of years with some lights protected by tombstones and found that even with no Plexiglas in the front, we didn't have to worry too much about water getting in as long as the overhang was reasonably deep.

I would definitely recommend some sort of fan set up along with your projector. Every post I've seen about hiding projectors talks about how hot they get and how important some kind of fan is.


----------

